# Chin feathers



## JasmineAndPearl (Nov 2, 2021)

Hello all
Pearl is almost 10 weeks old. But I don’t see her chin feathers growing in. There’s a small bald patch below the beak. Also, her neck patches have not form fully yet. *May i know if this is normal? Or when will the feathers fully develop?* (Photos below)
















Upgraded to a Hagen vision M02 cage, I know the general advice is get a wider than taller cage, but Pearl loves to spend time on the bottom of the cage, I had to get paper liners so the grills wont hurt her feet. I could add more enrichment and toys in the cage. So far I observe her climbing up and down and she’s less frustrated in the cage. More engaged in the cage now!! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻

Previously she was frequently pacing the bottom of the cage. Also in preparation to get a second bird when I finally can confirm Pearl’s gender. (I do let Pearl out daily for 2to 3 hours)









added even more toys at the bottom, she really likes to spend time there


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Everything looks normal to me.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

They're supposed to look like this










Neither one of my two have chinny chin chin hairs, and whenever they're preening, they'll go Ye Olde Victorian Mutton Chops on me and look like the beautiful specimen in the above picture. Sometimes they pause mid-preening to just look at me, almost as if they can tell how in awe I am of their majestic mutton chops.


----------



## JasmineAndPearl (Nov 2, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> They're supposed to look like this
> 
> View attachment 260250
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I see the resemblance


----------

